# robinson



## white88 (Dec 4, 2005)

does anyone hunt around the robinson area? wandering if there are good sharptail and hun populations. last year i hunted the woodworth and pettibone area and did fairly well.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It's typically about the same as Pettibone and Woodworth in terms of numbers...at least last fall anyways from what I saw.


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

I'd bet it is fairly good in that area. I've never hunted around there but there is good habitat around there for them.


----------

